# The train set house - May 2014(Pic heavy)



## Zedstar (May 24, 2014)

I know that this place was done recently but after finding out it was only about 20 mins from my house, i thought just had to go...
I tried taking a different set of photos to give a different perspective.
Thanks to billygroat for permission to post this so soon after her.
The history isn't much and was taken from billygroats original post
This bunglaow sits alongside a level crossing out in the fens
The resident was obviously a train/dog lover/hoarder, retired postman with poor health.
A fantastic little place, I dont think the guy left the sofa much(maybe even dying there), perhaps spending his whole day there with his dogs. 

Enjoy


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 24, 2014)

great pics, nice to have a different view on this place


----------



## krela (May 24, 2014)

Fantastic macro shots, thank you!


----------



## billygroat (May 24, 2014)

Amazing... They are so much more considered than mine.. really done this place justice as I just made it look like a bomb site! !! I'm sure posty would have been pleased with these shots.. glad you found it without any help from me.. makes me feel less horrid about keeping places to myself! J


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 24, 2014)

excellent mate..love the photos..glad you found it mate.all on your own


----------



## Zedstar (May 24, 2014)

Lol thanks mickey.....


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2014)

Great set of images,different again.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 24, 2014)

Fantastic! 
Really like this place


----------



## Onmyown (May 24, 2014)

billygroat said:


> Amazing... They are so much more considered than mine.. really done this place justice as I just made it look like a bomb site! !! I'm sure posty would have been pleased with these shots.. glad you found it without any help from me.. makes me feel less horrid about keeping places to myself! J



Don't put yourself down, everyone sees something different in every situation.. Congratulations to all that take time out to venture and post....


----------



## Desolate Nation (May 24, 2014)

Fab location,cracking shots!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 25, 2014)

Lovely Zedstar! Some very nice detail shots


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 25, 2014)

Billygoat as a photographer I have done all sorts of shoots with other photographers and we all have different results of the same subjects, it doesnt mean any ones are better they just different


----------



## Badger (Jun 22, 2014)

My distant family owns the farm land around this place. I've driven past it hundreds of times and have some great memories of going over the level crossing on the child seat of my Gran's bike. I even drove past it yesterday. I always wondered what it was like inside. There used to be a signal box opposite until the early 90's so I assume it was built originally for the person who worked that.


----------



## Potter (Jun 28, 2014)

Lovely shots


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 17, 2014)

Well I guess he may have worked as the signal man then....


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this, but what a great set of photos


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 20, 2014)

liking that lots - nice one fella.


----------



## Old Wilco (Jul 22, 2014)

Love the black and white photos, nice report.


----------

